# White Security Guard Pulls Gun On Black Cop In Full Uniform Because The Black Cop Had A Gun



## Kiowa (Jul 15, 2019)

An Ohio police officer in full uniform, you know, the uniform that clearly identifies him as a police officer and as such gives him reason to have a radio, taser, and gun, faced some scary and tense moments when a security guard pulled a gun on him and tried to arrest the POLICE OFFICER for carrying a gun.

Lucas County Sheriff’s deputy Alan Gaston stopped by a local IRS office on May 31 to ask a question about a letter he received. I don’t know if I mentioned this earlier but Gaston was in full uniform including his police badge and belt and his police-issued holster that housed his police-issued gun.

Gaston was on duty and trying to get a phone number when he came very close to losing his life. See, this is America and Gaston is a black man.

Full stop.

That’s it.

That’s the crime.

Didn’t matter that he was in a police uniform. How did the guard Seth Eklund aka “Paul Blart” know that Gaston hadn’t stolen it? How was Blart to know that Gaston was an actual officer? Sure he was wearing an officer’s uniform but don’t they sell those around Halloween? And yes he had a badge, but was that an official police badge?

Gaston told ABC 13 that Blart asked him to leave his gun in his car and Gaston informed the fake cop that as a real cop he can’t do that. That’s when Blart drew his weapon and the conversation ended. Gaston left the office.

“Basically preparing myself to be shot at that moment. Bracing for a shot in my back,” Gaston told the news station.

Luckily for Gaston, the entire debacle was caught on tape. Blart can be seen following the actual cop into the hallway with his gun drawn trying to take Gaston into custody.

“There’s really no way to know how you’re going to act when there’s a gun pointed at you and when you think you’re going to lose your life,” said Gaston.

Gaston, who works with the police department as a defensive tactics instructor, says that he kept trying to de-escalate the situation by walking away.

And here is where this already bizarre case takes an even more bizarre turn. Someone called the police and said that there is a man with a gun that he won’t relinquish but conveniently forgot to mention that the man with the gun is a uniformed deputy sheriff!

Gaston told the news station that while he was concerned for his own safety he was also worried about the other people in the building who may be hit if this crazed fake cop began firing.

“If I’m going to get shot, like I thought I was, it’s not fair. [Civilians] came in there to do their business,” said Gaston.

Gaston and his wife have filed a civil lawsuit against Eklund “and the security company seeking compensation after Gaston allegedly suffered emotional and psychological distress and lost wages.”

“I would say ‘Clearly your training is lacking and the fact that you went 0 to 100. Lethal force is unacceptable,” said Gaston who is currently on medical leave from his job as an actual cop. 

Eklund is facing one charge of aggravated menacing and is set to be in court next week.

https://www.theroot.com/watch-white-security-guard-pulls-gun-on-black-cop-in-f-1836356876


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 15, 2019)

People wonder why as a black woman I’m just so tired all the time


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 15, 2019)

This is my home town. Nothing good happens there. They are always making national news for the wrong reasons. I hate it there.


----------



## Kitamita (Jul 15, 2019)

Here is the video:


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 15, 2019)

Uhn?


----------



## Kitamita (Jul 15, 2019)

That "security guard" is a straight fool! And whoever called 911 knew dern well it was a uniformed cop.  The same people saying we have moved past racism are the first ones to start mess.... There was no justifiable reason for anything that happened other than the fact that he was a black man.


----------



## Laela (Jul 15, 2019)

What kinda back-woods, inbred foolishness was that? I'm glad the cop is suing.. may he enjoy his retirement in peace. He was very smart to walk away from Bubba.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 15, 2019)

The article sounds like it was written by Sean King. It’s not. It just has his sound to it.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 15, 2019)

Kitamita said:


> Here is the video:



WHAT. DA.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 15, 2019)

Mannnn.... get money sir but I’m so tied of folk hollering about “training.” More training this, more training that    these fools are very well trained..... trained in advanced white privilege/superiority and they are good at it.  We need to stop being pacified by this “training” narrative.  It’s beyond old.


----------



## sheanu (Jul 15, 2019)

I just watched a CNN story about a back man in a hospital gown with an IV in his arm arrested while he and a friend/relative were out front of the hospital getting some fresh air. The officer accused him of trying to steal the hospital equipment. Didn't even attempt to verify his story. Things are way out of control... I'm tired.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 15, 2019)

I hope he takes them for all they got and owns that security company before it's over. They messed with the wrong one.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 15, 2019)

Speechless.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 15, 2019)

Shouldn't this man be charged with something...more substantial? He pointed his weapon at an officer, that was not only in full uniform but after the officer also (needlessly) identified himself. Police be out here arresting folks for just plain old talking back to them and this man points a gun and gets hit with only that? I need him to be charged with something else, serve actual jail time and pay restitution as well as whatever is awarded in the civil suit.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 15, 2019)

This sounds like an onion article. smh


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 16, 2019)

I guess I don't understand, both from watching the video AND reading the article.  Wouldn't it have been reasonable for the cop to have shot the security guard, who had a gun? After all, the police officer's life WAS at risk. Yet, when an unarmed person is coming toward an armed police officer and that person is shot,  that same argument is used.... successfully.

Make it make sense.  I have pregnancy brain so it takes me a little longer lately.


----------



## Keen (Jul 16, 2019)

Kitamita said:


> That "security guard" is a straight fool! And whoever called 911 knew dern well it was a uniformed cop.  The same people saying we have moved past racism are the first ones to start mess.... There was no justifiable reason for anything that happened other than the fact that he was a black man.


Can you imagine if this cop complied and left his gun in the car. But then, while he is in the building, something happen and he could not perform his duty because he had no gun. He would have been crucified and vilify on national television. 

I can only imagine the amount of distress that cop felt. The humiliation... Hit them in the pocket!


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 16, 2019)

chocolat79 said:


> I guess I don't understand, both from watching the video AND reading the article.  Wouldn't it have been reasonable for the cop to have shot the security guard, who had a gun? After all, the police officer's life WAS at risk. Yet, when an unarmed person is coming toward an armed police officer and that person is shot,  that same argument is used.... successfully.
> 
> Make it make sense.  I have pregnancy brain so it takes me a little longer lately.



Now sis- you know black cops cannot respond with equal force as white cops ESPECIALLY on white perpetrators


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 16, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Now sis- you know black cops cannot respond with equal force as white cops ESPECIALLY on white perpetrators


I know, I know. So true


----------



## Laela (Jul 16, 2019)

*For emphasis:*


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 17, 2019)

I saw this video the other day and my heart got even heavier.  the heck we supposed to do? There is a relentless effort on their behalf to kill us. I think there must be some sort of white supremacy prize for killing us. 
Anyway I hope pistol Pete gets fired. Hes clearly not qualified to handle the security needs of the social security office. This is a clear crime cause if any other citizen pulls a gun on a cop we already know what would happen.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jul 17, 2019)

^^^Their numbers are dwindling

_The U.S. white majority will soon disappear forever_


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 17, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^Their numbers are dwindling
> 
> _The U.S. white majority will soon disappear forever_


It’s also why the border and census are such big issues.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 17, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> It’s also why the border and census are such big issues.


And abortion.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jul 17, 2019)

chocolat79 said:


> I guess I don't understand, both from watching the video AND reading the article.  Wouldn't it have been reasonable for the cop to have shot the security guard, who had a gun? After all, the police officer's life WAS at risk. Yet, when an unarmed person is coming toward an armed police officer and that person is shot,  that same argument is used.... successfully.
> 
> Make it make sense.  I have pregnancy brain so it takes me a little longer lately.


If the cop had reached for his gun to shoot the security guard, he'd probably be dead now. Because the guard would have shot him.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 17, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^Their numbers are dwindling
> 
> _The U.S. white majority will soon disappear forever_



So what? Evil dies too slow for me...


----------



## Kanky (Jul 17, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^Their numbers are dwindling
> 
> _The U.S. white majority will soon disappear forever_


They are already preparing to rule as a minority with gerrymandering and whatnot. They will throw voting out all together if they find that it no longer benefits them. It isn’t enough to simply outnumber them.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 17, 2019)

Where are all the outraged "Blue Lives Matter" cop worshippers?

Black undercover cops getting shot by fellow white officers is horrifying enough, but now any random untrained white security clown can question the legitimacy of a black officer in full uniform with a badge?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jul 17, 2019)

^^^See the response of some about this case?  I've seen people defend the security guard and not the cop. Hmmm

Don't forget the war on opioid _medical_ crisis!


----------



## Lady S (Jul 20, 2019)

Kitamita said:


> Here is the video:




I am confusion.  So, a uniformed cop comes in trying to get a phone number and you tell him he has to remove his gun, which I'm pretty sure is not true.  He refuses to . . .because he's a cop, and then goes to leave.  So, your solution as the security guard, is to pull out a gun. .  . even though he's leaving. . . .and also a cop. . . .and try to take him into custody.  Because it's perfectly fine for the security guard to be armed, but not a police officer.  Right.  As far as I know, while Federal buildings are gun-free zones, they're gun-free zones for civilians.  Who are not cops. 

The only sense I can make of this is that the security guard decided there was no way a negro could be a police officer, so obviously this was a gang banger impersonating an officer going around asking for a phone number. . . for reasons. . . .probably about to steal a white woman or something.  Obviously, the only solution was to follow. . .er, I mean, tail him and bring him to custody.  

I'd love to hear the audio of when the other two cops arrived, "Alan, is that you?!"


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 7, 2019)

I've been trying to keep track of this story because I want this security guard to pay for what he did. Seems it will be a little tougher now since he pleaded not guilty and is claiming he drew his gun because citizens are not allowed to carry weapons in Federal buildings. Law enforcement officers are only allowed to hold on to their weapons if they are on official business but because the officer said he was there on personal business he could not bring his gun in.

The updated article I read said the officer asked if there was a lock box to put his gun in since there are lockboxes in other Federal buildings to do so. The security guard told him no and that he had to leave it in his car. Of course the officer said he wasn't going to do that and his police captain stands behind him on that saying his officers obviously can't leave unsecured weapons in their cars.

They've released new body cam video that shows by the security guard's own admission that the officer asked for a supervisor after he told him he had to leave. The security ignored that request but came clean to the other cops that he doesn't have a supervisor on site. That tells you this dude wanted to exercise power and probably thought this would go a different way.

So they will probably use this now as an excuse to get this piece of trash off. The thing is the man was obviously a racist idiot who would have been too happy to put one in this officer's back. Because if that's all it was why pull a gun? He couldn't have just been like "sorry man, the law states blah blah blah...come back when you're off duty because I can't let you in with your weapon if you aren't here on official business. Sucks, but it's the law" and then let the cop be on his way. And then after all of that he tried to detain the cop. For what? He was leaving! What did he think was going to happen once the police got there?

They claim he's been fired and his pretrial is set for later this month.


----------

